# Animal-Rights Activists Release 71,000 Cows Into Wild



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Holy Cow how dumb do people have to get.


PRAIRIE DU CHIEN, WI—Members of the radical group Animal Liberation Front swept through a 900-square-mile region of Western Wisconsin Monday, freeing an estimated 71,000 cows from their human captors.


One of the newly liberated cows.

"These cows are finally free to run wild through the wilderness," said ski-masked ALF member "Brent," loosing a 200-head Guernsey herd from Milk-Rite Dairy in Reedsburg. "No creature should have to live in servitude to humans."

Within hours of the cows' release, police departments throughout the area began receiving reports of bovine fatalities.

"We've been getting calls all night long," Viroqua police chief Dale Chambers said. "So far, 43 cows have been hit by cars, 11 have fallen off bridges and drowned, and three have been electrocuted from chewing on power lines."

Among the 71,000 freed cows were 450 Jerseys from the Cumberland Dairy Farm near Prairie du Chien, liberated by a team of activists in a midnight raid. The cows were loaded onto trucks, then transported 100 miles north and freed in a forest clearing, where, as of press time, all 450 were standing around eating grass.

The long-distance transport of the Cumberland cows was deemed necessary in light of an event last August, when 80 Milking Shorthorns were released from the Miklewski farm in Beloit, only to wander back into their pens the next day.

"It was the greatest thrill of my life to have personally broken the padlock on the gate that cruelly held these cows," Animal Liberation Front member Ross Kreutzman said. "As long as I live, I'll never forget the lazy, sluggish look in those cows' eyes as I shoved them through the gate with all my might."

Animal activists are hailing the raid as a major victory for cows' rights.

"Cows do not belong in dairy farmers' pens. They belong out in the wilderness, where they may run free with the wolves and bears," PETA spokesperson Linda McCune said. "This raid was an important first step toward returning the proud, majestic cow to its natural environs."

Monday's cow release is the highest-profile raid for the Animal Liberation Front since October 1996, when the group released three million chickens into Yosemite National Park.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Edited to change what I said....I googled the source which was The Onion, an on-line satirical news site. It's fake. LOL Somebody has a fantastic imagination.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I think they have cause those cows more pain and suffering then their "captors" have cause them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When has there ever been a wild dairy cow? Do they really think they can survive bears and wolves?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok...I looked it up to find the source! LMAO It's from The Onion....a satirical on-line news thing. There's no truth. LOL It's also old....like from 11 years ago...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ah. I guess they couldn't think up something new.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh good but still...


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

*facepalm* Cows rights? LOL


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

On a side note....have you all ever heard the song "Cows with guns"??? It is HILARIOUS


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! I thought I was just posting the link!! LOL


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

That makes so much sense now.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Run free with the bears and wolves???? lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!! The mind set of some people! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Do they bound playfully through the forests with the Cougars too?

Cows with Guns has been running through my head for 3 hours now...Thanks Carmen :razz:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Cows with Guns has been running through my head for 3 hours now...Thanks Carmen :razz:


:slapfloor: Anytime!!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Omg!! these people need to get a life!! Those poor cows!! What a bunch of idiots!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This was a fake news report. It didn't really happen.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

yeah I was starting to wonder why there was no other reports on it.


----------

